# Fishong knot



## captdc (Aug 23, 2010)

Looking for a good video on how to tie a pr knot using a bobbin. I just bought on from Cabelas and would like to learn this knott before makeing the Dec. 3rd trip on the big easy.


----------



## IgotSNAGGED (Aug 20, 2010)

*PR knot*



captdc said:


> Looking for a good video on how to tie a pr knot using a bobbin. I just bought on from Cabelas and would like to learn this knott before makeing the Dec. 3rd trip on the big easy.


http://www.saltyheads.com/video/pr-knot-demonstration


----------



## captdc (Aug 23, 2010)

*PR knott*

Thanks Snagged,the video was what I needed, I ordered a ritebobbin from cabelas and I'll give it a try. What kind of bobbin due you use if any?


----------



## IgotSNAGGED (Aug 20, 2010)

captdc said:


> Thanks Snagged,the video was what I needed, I ordered a ritebobbin from cabelas and I'll give it a try. What kind of bobbin due you use if any?


I used to use a ghetto, homemade contraption that functioned as a bobbin, but didn't really look like one. LOL! I stopped using the PR know after I discovered the FG knot. IT is just as strong and you don't need a bobbin to tie, and it takes about the same amount of time.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

For tuna, use straight *Jinkai, Momoi, or Ande* and forget about the PR not and all that Mickey Mouse. The Jinkai "smoke" color gets big raves with the bluefin tuna guys up in Maine, fish to over 600 pounds. Momoi Diamond is rated to 200% of its line strength. Ande is a conventional line that many like for tuna in pink. You can't do better than these, folks, unless there is some kind of new mono superline. Why spool braided or splice topshots at all? I mean come on, these fellas jig, pop, troll, and deep-dig and don't need no fancy knots, maybe a San Diego Jam Knot for the lure. Just my opinion guys...


----------



## IgotSNAGGED (Aug 20, 2010)

*huh?*



Swells said:


> For tuna, use straight *Jinkai, Momoi, or Ande* and forget about the PR not and all that Mickey Mouse. The Jinkai "smoke" color gets big raves with the bluefin tuna guys up in Maine, fish to over 600 pounds. Momoi Diamond is rated to 200% of its line strength. Ande is a conventional line that many like for tuna in pink. You can't do better than these, folks, unless there is some kind of new mono superline. Why spool braided or splice topshots at all? I mean come on, these fellas jig, pop, troll, and deep-dig and don't need no fancy knots, maybe a San Diego Jam Knot for the lure. Just my opinion guys...


So you're against using braid? Well I can understand that, but I'd like to see you spool up a jigging reel with enough 80-100lb mono to get down to 400ft in any kind of current. We use spectra lines for line capacity. I don't know about you, but I'm a pretty big guy, and I can't see myself jigging with a calstar 665xh roller rod and a tiagra 80w spooled up with 6lbs of 100lb mono....not for long anyway.

Also, there just too darn much stretch in it to mechanically jig with it productively. 
And I GUARANTEE you those guys that are jigging and popping up in the NE for BFT, aren't jiggin and popping with 100lb mono lines spooled up on their reels. Maybe topshots/leaders, but not main line.


----------

